# Skylake audio configuration

## FlowIt

lsmod | grep skl shows the following:

```
snd_soc_skl            61440  0

snd_soc_skl_ipc        32768  1 snd_soc_skl

snd_soc_sst_ipc        16384  1 snd_soc_skl_ipc

snd_soc_sst_dsp        20480  1 snd_soc_skl_ipc

snd_hda_ext_core       20480  1 snd_soc_skl

snd_soc_sst_match      16384  1 snd_soc_skl

snd_soc_core          188416  1 snd_soc_skl
```

So to get those modules I have to enable SND_SOC_INTEL_SKYLAKE. I use menuconfig and I cannot find this entry. The only way I found to enable this option is to enable one of the following: SND_SOC_INTEL_BXT_DA7219_MAX98357A_MACH, SND_SOC_INTEL_BXT_RT298_MACH, SND_SOC_INTEL_SKL_RT286_MACH, SND_SOC_INTEL_SKL_NAU88L25_SSM4567_MACH, SND_SOC_INTEL_SKL_NAU88L25_MAX98357A_MACH. However, the modules that come with those options do not show up in lsmod and I am pretty sure I do not have the respective chip anyway (i7-6600U in case anyone wants to check).

So my question is: How can I enable SND_SOC_INTEL_SKYLAKE without enabling any of the mentioned options? The first thing that comes to my mind is manually editing the .config file, but I'd rather do it in menuconfig (or any other frontend) so I get consistency checks.

----------

## FlowIt

I now tried to manually edit the .config file and commented out the SND_SOC_INTEL_SKL_RT286_MACH option (which I used previously to enable SND_SOC_INTEL_SKYLAKE). But when opening the modified .config file with menuconfig I see that SND_SOC_INTEL_SKYLAKE (and the other options that depend on it) are now disabled, too.

I havent't found out which audio codec/mode/config option I need from lsmod, but I guess there is one and I simply cannot select SND_SOC_INTEL_SKYLAKE by itself.

----------

## Jaglover

Do we have an XY Problem here?

Are you sure you need these modules? What is the PCI ID of your sound hardware?

----------

## FlowIt

Maybe we have. What I want is to configure a minimal kernel and the part I am working on is audio. I started from the lsmod output shown above. My assumptions were: Since SND_SOC_INTEL_SKYLAKE is loaded, that is what I have to build. However, I cannot build it without enabling one of those other options. Since the respective modules from those other options did not show up in the lsmod output I tried to find a way around.

lspci shows 

```
00:1f:3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio (rev 21)
```

 and head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec* returns 

```
Codec: Realtek ALC293
```

.

----------

## Jaglover

I'd say enable Intel HD in kernel and Realtek HD and see if it works, it should. You may add HDMI if you need it.

----------

## FlowIt

I tried the kernel with enabled SND_SOC_INTEL_SKL_RT286_MACH and audio works fine. If I find the time I will try it with this options disabled.

----------

